# What Can You Tell Me?



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2011)

I dug this guy a couple years ago, and had no idea as to what it was. Cookie jar, minus the top...nah. 












 It's about 8 inches tall. Dug in a late 1860's to 1870's context. I've come to realize it is a fruit jar, and perhaps a wax sealer. Beyond that, I am unsure. Any information that y'all could provide would be most appreciated.


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 12, 2011)

There is not much beyond that which you have said. It is a wax seal fruit jar. There would have been a tin lid that fits into the wax groove. There were many makers and it is very difficult to determine the origin unless a piece is marked (most were not). Nice jar!
 George


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 12, 2011)

For a presumably unmarked stoneware canning jar that piece is tops! The glaze on that thing is very very attractive, far better than most others. Nice dig surf!


----------



## botlguy (Jan 12, 2011)

From what I see I agree with George and would add that the 1870 +/- time period looks correct. That, to me, is an exceptional glaze and should enhanse it's value considerably. The very straight sides, while less decorative, is indicitive of that time period. I would consider thes a terrific find. Congrats!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys,

 I appreciate the replies. How would y'all describe this glaze?



> The very straight sides, while less decorative, is indicitive of that time period.


 
 Hey Jim,

 It's kinda tough to see in the picture, but there is a one inchish band around the middle of this jar that seems as if two shorter pieces were joined together and smoothed out on the wheel. I don't know another way to describe it...


----------



## dygger60 (Jan 14, 2011)

What type of building is in the picture?   Looks to be pretty well built.....wow......they built these buildings to withstand time....not like the plastic and recycled something or other they use now a days.

    David


----------



## madman (Jan 14, 2011)

YO SURFACE NICE VELVETS PIX AS WELL AS THE GLASS HOUSE?


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2011)

Fifteenth Night Heys all around, guys,

 The above sturdy structure is the restored Commerce Pottery Works, Longton, Staffordshire.






 "Commerce Street Works, Longton 
 late 19th century bottle kilns
 Range of 3 storeys houses 2 updraught kilns in circular hovels
 picture: Â© Matthew Rice - The Lost City of Stoke-on-Trent" More here.

 Yo Mike,

 I totally had the hotz for Nico's voice. She was not altogether unappealing in a Teutonic sorta way, either.









 Wait a minute, what's up with my glaze? I'm a glaze dunce, so someone, please, clue me in...


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 15, 2011)

Just gunna chime in and say that The Velvet Underground was one extraordinary band. I bought every CD by them that I could find a number of years ago, and have listened to the self-titled album start to finish on innumerable occasions. As a whole it seems to tell a single, rather vibrant story. 

 We need more bands like this nowadays. []


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2011)

Fifteenth Night Hollas, Stephen,

 Did'ya see this vid of Nico,  singing a bit of _Chelsea Girl_ and talking about the dead.

 For our audience, at home, there's _Winter Song._ And, _Heroin_, of course, with that whole weird tuning business Lou was getting into.

 Hey, home audience, speak right up about the glaze on that stone jar, while we enjoy this musical interlude...


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2011)

Meanwhile, while looking for something completely different, I was leafing through Michael Polak's Sixth and came across this:







 I've not completed my look around, yet, but the information I've found on Collins & Wright, thusfar, did not include a mention of stoneware.

 Does anyone know the firm or it's work?


----------

